# Larger bar for Stihl Farm Boss (290)



## stevej8910 (Oct 26, 2008)

I own a Stihl Farm Boss and have been using it for 2 seasons.  I have fell and cut about 8 cords of wood over that time.  I have become comfortable using the saw and am planning on getting a larger bar, I currently have the standard 16" bar.  I remember the dealer recommended only going up to the 18" bar.  The specs say I can get up to a 20" bar.

I was going to take down some larger trees and the 18" will do but the 20" will probably make it easier.  Starting next season I plan on cutting 6-8 cords.  I already have 1 1/2 chords started for next year.

Does anyone have the 20" on their saw?  Do they feel it is too large or the added weight/balance is a problem?

I think I am leaning toward the 18" but wanted some input from other 290 owners?


----------



## struggle (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine has the 18" and I have been able to drop plenty of larger trees. I noticed today at a farm store the 260 I think it was had a 20" bar on it and it had less horse power than the farm boss if that helps you any.

I am due to replace may bar/chains now and will stay with the 18"


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 26, 2008)

The 20" bar is nice.  I'd do it.


----------



## nwctjeff (Oct 26, 2008)

The recommended bars for the ms290 on Stihl's website lists 16-20". You should not have a problem. You always have the option of putting the 16" bak on when the extra length is not needed. My son has the 18" bar on his ms290 and it seems fine.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 26, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a 20" bar too.  I currently have an 18" and am putting a 16" on which is what 95% of my cutting needs would be with.  I would only use the 20" when I'm into the really big stuff which isn't very often.  I will say that the 18" has always been great and I'd probably stick with it except its worn and I have a 16" and chains from another saw so..


----------



## Dill (Oct 26, 2008)

My father runs an 18 on his farm boss, mainly due to the fact his stove takes 18 inch wood, and he likes to cut it to the right length. So its quick to just lay the bar and take a measurement.


----------



## hydestone (Oct 26, 2008)

I am returning a 250 I bought yesterday and getting a 290 instead.  I got an 18" bar on the 250 and am thinking about an 18" on the 290.  How much does a new bar and chain setup cost for the 290?

I also see some posts where people are using thinner bars and different chains.  I also stick with the standard B&C;.  What type of bars and chains do you guys use on your 290s?


----------



## pybyr (Oct 26, 2008)

stevej8910 said:
			
		

> I own a Stihl Farm Boss and have been using it for 2 seasons.  I have fell and cut about 8 cords of wood over that time.  I have become comfortable using the saw and am planning on getting a larger bar, I currently have the standard 16" bar.  I remember the dealer recommended only going up to the 18" bar.  The specs say I can get up to a 20" bar.
> 
> I was going to take down some larger trees and the 18" will do but the 20" will probably make it easier.  Starting next season I plan on cutting 6-8 cords.  I already have 1 1/2 chords started for next year.
> 
> ...



my 290 is about 1/4 mile from my keyboard right now, and it has been a long time since I checked-- but I am pretty sure that I have a 20 inch bar, and I like it.  It's not a light saw anyway, and the balance seems OK to me, although it feels like a pickup truck compared to my dad's smaller/ lighter/ shorter, but more HP Husqvarna (he has a pro model of theirs) which feels more like a sportscar.  That's OK though, because I lean towards big solid and simple.


----------



## aandabooks (Oct 26, 2008)

2" bar size is not enough of a difference to make the investment to me.  Go for the 20" and make it worth the cost and time to switch bars in the field.  BTW, check Bailey's.  They have some good prices on bars right now.


----------



## stevej8910 (Nov 12, 2008)

I went with the 20" bar.  I havent been able to use it yet, hopefully I will drop a few trees for next year with it in the next couple of weeks.  I will let you know what I think.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 12, 2008)

The bigger the bar the less power your saw will have.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 15, 2008)

Remember the basic size rule, for optimum saw performance you want 3-4cc's of engine per inch of bar.  W/ a pro-saw you might be able to push that a bit, but keep in mind that the longer the bar, the more saw power it will take just to move the chain around the bar, and the less will be left over to cut wood with.

The GF says its a "guy thing"  %-P but many saws tend to be over-barred, and that really puts a hurt on their performance.  My 36cc Pull-on came with a 16" bar as stock, and never cut worth a darn.  I went down to a 12" bar, which looks really strange, but while the saw is still a POS, it's now a wood-eating monster POS...

Gooserider


----------



## pelletizer (Nov 15, 2008)

Just picked up a new chain, bar oil, and spark plug for my 028, I be doin some cuttin tomorrow, 16" bar...


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 15, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> The bigger the bar the less power your saw will have.



My father in law is an arborist in Europe.  

I have a 16, and a 20 inch bar for my saw......  Cutting a 30" trunk tree, he grabbed the 16" bar.....  Told me I'd never use the 20.... 

Different way of doing things in Europe I gather.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you made good choice. 18 is too close to the 16 to be worth the effort. 20 and 16 gives you a difference enough to feel and see what you like. If the cut is better most of the time with 16, then stay there unless you need the bigger one.

20 on an 026 is done for reach, not for bigger wood. the motor is small for 20, but these are limbing saws, not bucking big logs. I have a 20 on my 026, it was my 'big saw' for a long time. takes a light touch, but pulls it ok to 18 inch wood just slow. 12 inches is about the max for really efficient use.  But I like it because I can reach a bit more when limbing, a few more cuts before shut down and move feet and restart. Makes big difference in efficiency of work. Also, most bucking can be done from one side with the 20 bar, again with light touch.

my 280 pulls the 20 better, more power, but heavier. I don't use it so much.   7900 handles 20 inch but is better balanced with 24. 

europeans tend to use way shorter bars because the trees are smaller. why waste the hp in friction if the trees don't need it.

bottom line: try it and see what you like. You should notice a difference.


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 15, 2008)

kevin j said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> europeans tend to use way shorter bars because the trees are smaller. why waste the hp in friction if the trees don't need it.
> 
> ....



I think there is more to it then just tree size.  We have no bigger trees here in Utah then he does in Brittany, yet the saws out here all carry big bars.  Most saws tend to come with bars that are too big for the saws themselves.  the Echo cs-400 for instance is a very nice 40cc saw, but only comes in 18" bar and chain combo new.  The thing would be a great saw with a 14 or 16, but for some reason 18 is what sells I guess.....


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> LEES WOOD-CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they must 30 in. trunk with a 16in. bar he has been felling trees along time imo. 30in tree i would still use the 28 in. bar its eazier for me to cut the wedge out!


----------

